# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Anna Sewell, Black Beauty

## adosborne83

Hi all,

I've recently come into posession of a very old copy of Black Beauty from Anna Sewell - Published by Jarrolds

I really have no idea about antique books and welcome any thoughts on whether this is a rare copy or not.

As you'll see from the pictures the published date is not stated but there is an inscription from 1925.

Let me know your thoughts.

I have saved the book details on ebay under Black Beauty, Anna Sewell, Jarrolds and my seller ID is adosborne83

Thanks
Adam

----------

